# Mann Made Box Calls



## FSU Turtle (Mar 12, 2013)

I got on the waiting list awhile back for a pair of Steve Mann box calls (match design box and boat paddle), but finally got the call from him that they were being finished last month. I have been playing them for a few weeks now and I love them. I told him that I was going to hunt with the calls and they were not just going to sit on the shelf. Both have a great sound and they are easy to play. They will both spend some time in my vest this year, can't wait to hit the woods Saturday.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 12, 2013)

He makes one of the best calls.

Here are my Mann calls which includes 2 do-dat's.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Mann made*

Bought one for my son prior to his birth. Awesome call, great fella!


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 13, 2013)

Steve's top notch


----------



## FSU Turtle (Mar 13, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> He makes one of the best calls.
> 
> Here are my Mann calls which includes 2 do-dat's.



These are the first calls that I ordered from him, but hopefully not the last. I need to figure out some other wood combinations. I first read about the do-dats on this forum, and they look cool. Do they sound much different than the boat paddle?



TurkeyH90 said:


> Bought one for my son prior to his birth. Awesome call, great fella!



That is really planning ahead. I am sure he will appreciate it when he gets older.



Gaswamp said:


> Steve's top notch



He seemed like a great guy in all my dealings with him getting these calls.


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice.  I've been meaning to get on his list myself.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 14, 2013)

FSU Turtle said:


> These are the first calls that I ordered from him, but hopefully not the last. I need to figure out some other wood combinations. I first read about the do-dats on this forum, and they look cool. Do they sound much different than the boat paddle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually just go with Steve's advise on what wood combinations to go with.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 14, 2013)

I've got a couple of his calls. I had always wanted them for my "collection" so I ordered a long box and short box. I like them, they sound good but I don't hunt with them much. Only on pristine days. I actually prefer my Harwell call and hunt with it 90% of the time.


----------



## DBrannon (Mar 14, 2013)

That's a nice pair of calls! I'm on Steve's list for a paddle and signature box so maybe I will get to use them next spring.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 14, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I've got a couple of his calls. I had always wanted them for my "collection" so I ordered a long box and short box. I like them, they sound good but I don't hunt with them much. Only on pristine days. I actually prefer my Harwell call and hunt with it 90% of the time.



Two great box callmakers....Mann and Harwell


----------



## JimLandt (Mar 14, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Bought one for my son prior to his birth. Awesome call, great fella!



I like that. How old is your son now? I'm sure that call will benefit from a lot of years of very careful breaking in, if he's not using it yet! I hope you considered buying him a few other necessities prior to his birth too--rifles, shotguns, bows, trucks--all need to be used to be maintained, just until he's ready. I wish I'd thought of that more prior to my twin sons' births. Now they're 22. ["They"] would have a lot more good stuff if I had. LOL!


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been meaning to get on his list for awhile, have to get on that in the next few weeks


----------



## DMP (Mar 14, 2013)

Great calls made by a really good guy...  Waiting list is over a year long so you had better get on it if you want one by next season...


----------



## FSU Turtle (Mar 14, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> I actually prefer my Harwell call and hunt with it 90% of the time.





Gaswamp said:


> Two great box callmakers....Mann and Harwell



I have been meaning to get one ordered from Mr. Bob as well. I have heard that his walnut and poplar short box sounds awsome.



DBrannon said:


> That's a nice pair of calls! I'm on Steve's list for a paddle and signature box so maybe I will get to use them next spring.



Thanks, I told Steve that getting the call from him to tell me that the calls were going to be ready before the season was like a kid a couple weeks before Christmas. 



ryanwhit said:


> Very nice.  I've been meaning to get on his list myself.





J Gilbert said:


> I've been meaning to get on his list for awhile, have to get on that in the next few weeks



It took me a little while to decide to go ahead and pull the trigger on ordering, and I just wish I had not delayed so long. I should learn my lesson and get calls ordered from the next 2 on my wish list (Bob Harwel and Lamar Williams).


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 14, 2013)

FSU Turtle said:


> It took me a little while to decide to go ahead and pull the trigger on ordering, and I just wish I had not delayed so long. I should learn my lesson and get calls ordered from the next 2 on my wish list (Bob Harwel and Lamar Williams).



I've got 2 from Bob and 3 from Lamar.  You can't go wrong there.  My first custom box was from Bob and I don't think it has ever left my vest.


----------



## DBrannon (Mar 15, 2013)

FSU Turtle said:


> It took me a little while to decide to go ahead and pull the trigger on ordering, and I just wish I had not delayed so long. I should learn my lesson and get calls ordered from the next 2 on my wish list (Bob Harwel and Lamar Williams).



Call collecting is fun and addicting. I have a walnut/mahogany and walnut/butternut from Bob. Bob makes the best sounding box for your money, in my opinion. And others will say this as well. I also have a short box from Lamar, walnut/poplar. His calls are awesome as well and both of these guys craftsmanship shines in each. 

The next calls on my list are paddles and short boxes from Steve Mann and Darrin Dawkins.


----------



## J Gilbert (Mar 15, 2013)

The same names come up in most of the custom box threads here- Mann, Harwell, Williams, and Dawkins.  Marlin Watkins also makes a fine box, he had one at Dillard this year that I didn't want to put down, even took it outside to play it, but couldn't pull the trigger.  

For long boxes, I'd put Russell Beard's up against anyone, and the one that I have sounds better (to me, of course) than any I've ran from Mann or Watkins through several shows I've been to. I'm getting a short box from him later this summer too when he's got some time to experiment in the shop.

Still need to get on Mann's list for sure, and want to get a call (or two or three) from Mr. Harwell too. Might even pull the trigger in a call from Mr. Watkins if I can piece together the funds.

This is a sickness.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 15, 2013)

FSU Turtle said:


> These are the first calls that I ordered from him, but hopefully not the last. I need to figure out some other wood combinations. I first read about the do-dats on this forum, and they look cool. Do they sound much different than the boat paddle?



They sound about the same to me.  I really don't see to many of them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 15, 2013)

FSU Turtle said:


> It took me a little while to decide to go ahead and pull the trigger on ordering, and I just wish I had not delayed so long. I should learn my lesson and get calls ordered from the next 2 on my wish list (Bob Harwel and Lamar Williams).



I've got 2 of Bob Harwell's Black Walnut and Butternut box calls. 







Here are my 2 Lamar Williams calls.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Mar 16, 2013)

FSU Turtle >> What are the woods? My guess is the short box is Butternut and the Longbox is Poplar?

I have one of his Butternut boxes that ruined a gobblers day.

He makes a fine call.


----------



## dh powell (Mar 16, 2013)

fyi- i have a good friend that has a mann field grade box he bought last year and the call has never seen the woods. he actually told me this week he would sell the call, i have seen it and its in excellent condition. not sure what wood. if interested pm me and i will send u his cell #. dh


----------



## FSU Turtle (Mar 18, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> I've got 2 from Bob and 3 from Lamar.  You can't go wrong there.



Thanks I have never heard of anyone who was not happy with calls from them.



DBrannon said:


> The next calls on my list are paddles and short boxes from Steve Mann and Darrin Dawkins.



Don't think you can go wrong with those.



J Gilbert said:


> The same names come up in most of the custom box threads here- Mann, Harwell, Williams, and Dawkins.
> For long boxes, I'd put Russell Beard's up against anyone.



It sure seems like those 4 are consistently listed as some of the best box calls. I got a long box from Russell in Perry last year (poplar and cedar) and I love it. It plays very similar to the paddle call (same wood combination). 



01Foreman400 said:


> I've got 2 of Bob Harwell's Black Walnut and Butternut box calls.
> 
> Here are my 2 Lamar Williams calls.



Very nice.



Arrowhead95 said:


> FSU Turtle >> What are the woods? My guess is the short box is Butternut and the Longbox is Poplar?



You got it, the short box is butternut and walnut, and the paddle is poplar and cedar.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 21, 2014)

dh powell said:


> fyi- i have a good friend that has a mann field grade box he bought last year and the call has never seen the woods. he actually told me this week he would sell the call, i have seen it and its in excellent condition. not sure what wood. if interested pm me and i will send u his cell #. dh



Its a shame when a quality call never sees the field IMHO  Unfortunately, some folks don't look at them as tools or don't know how to use the tool


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 21, 2014)

Got a text from Steve this morning. He put two calls in the Mail on Friday that have my name of them. Merry Christmas to me


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 21, 2014)

Gut_Pile said:


> Got a text from Steve this morning. He put two calls in the Mail on Friday that have my name of them. Merry Christmas to me



Sweet!


----------



## FSU Turtle (Dec 21, 2014)

Gut_Pile said:


> Got a text from Steve this morning. He put two calls in the Mail on Friday that have my name of them. Merry Christmas to me



Awesome, those will make a Merry Christmas for sure. Lots of time to play before the season too. Congrats.


----------



## davisd9 (Dec 22, 2014)

Good calls.  Mr. Mann makes a good box.  A couple of other great box call makers are Wendell Lancaster and Al Shoemaker.


----------

